# Girling 60 calipers and G60 rotors, what pad fitment?



## Ricky Rockstar (May 25, 2003)

I'm going to be putting on a set of Girling 60s on my MkIII Jetta and I'll be using the Corrado G60 rotors, I was wondering what pad fitment to use... I pulled the calipers off of a 92 Audi 90 so I was going to use the pads for that car but the rotors on the Audi are slightly smaller than 11" (its like 10.9" I think... its a matter of a few millimeters).. would this make a difference and is there a better size brake pad to use???


----------



## jok3sta (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: Girling 60 calipers and G60 rotors, what pad fitment? (Ricky Rockstar)*

bump cuz i need to know too


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Girling 60 calipers and G60 rotors, what pad fitment? (jok3sta)*

Use the pads from the audi.


----------



## Slytle (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: Girling 60 calipers and G60 rotors, what pad fitment? (machschnelGTI)*

I know this is a late response, so if my response doesnt help you out, maybe it will help someone else.
I can probably answer any questions you might have about converting to the dual piston setup. I spent alot of time researching this swap. I converted my 87 GTI to dual piston calipers, 11" rotors, MkIII spindles, and a 25.4mm master cylinder. And of course; 15" wheels for clearance. 
In response to your question: You should buy the pads that correspond to the calipers not the rotors. Find out what car the calipers came off, and buy pads for that car. The pads will wear a little weird, but its not a problem. When the rotors start showing wear, it will leave a small (5/32") lip along the outer edge of the rotor. This is because the pad/calipers are designed for 10.9" rotors. Its not a big deal though. 
The dual piston calipers seem like a great upgrade, and in theory they are, but the actual difference in stopping power between them and the corrado single piston calipers isnt noticeable. The extra unsprung weight of the dual piston caliper is also a drawback. So if you havent already invested anything into this mod, you might just consider getting corrado single piston calipers instead. Good luck.


----------



## Ricky Rockstar (May 25, 2003)

*Re: Girling 60 calipers and G60 rotors, what pad fitment? (Slytle)*

I understand what you are saying. And I've heard this before. But I've also heard the exact opposite, that its an incredibly worth while upgrade... I have no idea which one to believe. But I got the calipers and carriers for 35 bucks.. and the 11"rotors I'll be buying either way (corrado or dual calipers).. I think the pad surface area on these calipers is bigger than the corrad calipers, so I woudl assume, in theory, that that would also aid braking...
thanks for your response though. If I were investing big money into this then it woudl make a difference, but like i said. I got the callipers for pretty much nothing.. so unless someone hands me corrado callipers i think the duals will go on... ecconomics ar work


----------



## Slytle (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: Girling 60 calipers and G60 rotors, what pad fitment? (Ricky Rockstar)*

Yeah, if you already got the calipers, then go for it. I forgot to mention another reason why the corrado calipers might be a better idea: The corrado calipers only need a 22mm master cylinder, but the Dual Piston need something larger. I used the 25.4mm master from an audi 200.
Some people will argue that the master cylinder upgrade isnt necessary, but I assure you - it is necessary. You can survive without it, but the pedal will almost hit the floor under heavy braking.
I dont mean to to discourage you, just giving you the facts. You can trust my info on this. I am currently running the setup and I am finally happy with it.


----------

